# What are some cheap bus lines?



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Just curious if anyone knows about any bus lines that are really cheap. Especially on the west coast. I've used chinatown buses and megabus, but are there others? it doesn't seem like there are any at all on the west coast...


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 1, 2012)

Good post. I don't know about many busses out west but I know there are some small busses from kerrville to Austin and the surrounding cities. Not very helpful I know but it's something. I think it's only like 10.00 too. For a two hour trip. You probably know about that one though already


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.punknomad.com/community/...s-angeles-to-san-francisco.12584/#post-102543

There is a MST bus mentioned in the thread above. I believe it terminates in Watsonville. I'm sure there are connecting buses for points north. I've seen the awesome deals on the east coast and this probably isn't as awesome. However, it is less expensive than those nasty dog buses I occasionally find myself on.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 1, 2012)

https://www.boltbus.com/ Pretty sweet that you can occasionally get $1 deals AND they gots the WIFI


----------



## ipoPua (Jun 1, 2012)

i know everyone already knows mega, but i just wanted to reiterate how awesome their prices are cos just before i saw this thread i figured out a way from gainesville fl t charlotte nc for 13.50. i love the next/previous day buttons, make finding deals so easy


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2012)

ipoPua said:


> i know everyone already knows mega, but i just wanted to reiterate how awesome their prices are cos just before i saw this thread i figured out a way from gainesville fl t charlotte nc for 13.50. i love the next/previous day buttons, make finding deals so easy


 
really? i didn't know they went to florida... now that im looking at the site, damn, i can get to the fest in gainesville from chicago for 22 dollars for 2 people if i order in advance, that's crazy.



Doobie_D said:


> https://www.boltbus.com/ Pretty sweet that you can occasionally get $1 deals AND they gots the WIFI


 
that's awesome, since greyhound is now almost twice that much between seattle and portland. thanks for sharing!



mmmmmmmichael said:


> http://www.punknomad.com/community/...s-angeles-to-san-francisco.12584/#post-102543
> 
> There is a MST bus mentioned in the thread above. I believe it terminates in Watsonville. I'm sure there are connecting buses for points north. I've seen the awesome deals on the east coast and this probably isn't as awesome. However, it is less expensive than those nasty dog buses I occasionally find myself on.


 
what does mst stand for?

GIVE ME MORE BUS LINES!!!!!! im stoked. oh yeah, anyone know of any bus lines that go from west coast to east? or maybe just chicago...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> what does mst stand for?


Monterey Salinas Transit
http://www.mst.org/


----------



## uncivilize (Jun 1, 2012)

During summer there's a bus to Big Sur. I vaguely recall, but am too lazy to verify right now, that there is now public transit between King City and Paso Robles which, if true, closes the public transit gap between the Bay (a good ways north of there really) and a substantial ways south of SLO (Santa Maria and Lompoc). The gap between Lompoc and Santa Barbara is another one I've tried to figure out, there's an overpriced commuter bus, but no regular public transit. I was thinking about trying to use the Chumash Casino shuttle from Lompoc, then take the other shuttle to SB, but they probably have some system to prevent that (and you have obtain a casino card), but that probably wouldn't work out well for the dirty kid types.

Aren't the Mexican buses pretty cheap? I know there are buses from all over that people will take to get to Mexico. I remember seeing a bunch of folks boarding one in Denver. I'm guessing you could take them between cities in the states.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2012)

uncivilize said:


> The gap between Lompoc and Santa Barbara is another one I've tried to figure out, there's an overpriced commuter bus, but no regular public transit. I was thinking about trying to use the Chumash Casino shuttle from Lompoc, then take the other shuttle to SB, but they probably have some system to prevent that (and you have obtain a casino card), but that probably wouldn't work out well for the dirty kid types.


 
That overpriced commuter bus you refer to it the "clean air bus" or something like that and it will cost you $7 to ride it. I believe you are right that the Chumash Casino bus people have become wise to tramps although I do not have personal experience.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 1, 2012)

I've heard of so-called "asian buses" in NYC that run up and down the eastern seaboard; $20 one-way to FL.
Don't quote me. I wish I could remember where I heard that..
might have been on /trv/.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 2, 2012)

I think you mean these fools: http://www.gotobus.com/chinatownbus/ ...

Them chinatown bus fools are nuts! I swear they are runnin drugs up and down the I-95. Not to mention they cram the buses full to the brim with folks till the point of standing only room and then blast up the highway goin 90 mph.

But then again thats only my one experience plus stories from friends...

Id suggest you find out for yerself


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 2, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> I think you mean these fools: http://www.gotobus.com/chinatownbus/ ...
> 
> Them chinatown bus fools are nuts! I swear they are runnin drugs up and down the I-95. Not to mention they cram the buses full to the brim with folks till the point of standing only room and then blast up the highway goin 90 mph.
> 
> ...


 
i've had nothing but awesome experiences on the china town buses, always enough room to sleep, kung fu movies on the tv, they'll let you put as much shit as you want under the bus, and it's dirt cheap. 20 bucks is waaay off though. it's about 20-25 from baltimore to philly and philly to nyc and nyc to boston. if you want to get from nyc to atlanta, it was 90 bucks, but that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## uncivilize (Jun 2, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> That overpriced commuter bus you refer to it the "clean air bus" or something like that and it will cost you $7 to ride it. I believe you are right that the Chumash Casino bus people have become wise to tramps although I do not have personal experience.


 
$7 aint so bad, I swear it was $15+ last I checked, but that was a couple years ago. Maybe you got the senior discount


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 2, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've had nothing but awesome experiences on the china town buses, always enough room to sleep, kung fu movies on the tv, they'll let you put as much shit as you want under the bus, and it's dirt cheap. 20 bucks is waaay off though. it's about 20-25 from baltimore to philly and philly to nyc and nyc to boston. if you want to get from nyc to atlanta, it was 90 bucks, but that was quite a few years ago.



And dot forget you can get shitfaced on the bus as long as you act right and be semi discreet. UNLIKE greyhound who is like the prohibition all over. Dustin and I had this one guy following people around the stores to make sure they didn't purchase alcohol... It was ridiculous...


----------



## ipoPua (Jun 3, 2012)

someone earlier mentioned some busline that goes west out of asheville nc, anyone know anything about that? cos thatd be perfect for me



Matt Derrick said:


> i've had nothing but awesome experiences on the china town buses, always enough room to sleep, kung fu movies on the tv, they'll let you put as much shit as you want under the bus, and it's dirt cheap. 20 bucks is waaay off though. it's about 20-25 from baltimore to philly and philly to nyc and nyc to boston. if you want to get from nyc to atlanta, it was 90 bucks, but that was quite a few years ago.


yeah chinatown busses are the shit as long as you can find the stop and dont mind smoking and chinese being shouted very seemingly angrily the whole ride. which i dont for so cheap, but damn matt i got from nyc t tampa for 30 bucks last year, maybe i just got lucky?


----------



## soapybum (Jun 6, 2012)

Heard van Graff was pretty cheap, don't know for sure though


----------

